
Home Office responds after password displayed in government building window - DanBC
https://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/news/plymouth-news/home-office-responds-after-password-4415320
======
DanBC
The office was a passport office in Plymouth.

The password was:

    
    
       Passw0rd1

